# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Finished Maps Links

## Ramah

Hey there,

I just noticed that everyone's "My Finished Maps" type links that they place in their signatures seems to be broken.

Sorry if this has already been reported or announced that something needs changing in the html links by the user.

----------


## RobA

Sorry all-

Due to some changes in the SEO of the site, the old forum.cartographersguild.com links don't work.

People can just edit their links to "www" instead of "forum" and the links will work.

I'm checking to see if I can run a sql replace query to do this in batch....

-Rob A>

----------


## arsheesh

Hi RobA, thanks for looking into this.  I've just attempted to implement your recommendations and I've found that while this fixes links to individual pages (in my sig it fixed the links to individual tutorials), for the "Finished Maps" and "Tutorials" search links this solution did not work so well: it instead linked to all of the places where I have posted a comment.  Any other ideas?

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## RobA

> Hi RobA, thanks for looking into this.  I've just attempted to implement your recommendations and I've found that while this fixes links to individual pages (in my sig it fixed the links to individual tutorials), for the "Finished Maps" and "Tutorials" search links this solution did not work so well: it instead linked to all of the places where I have posted a comment.  Any other ideas?
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


No problem.  You had a couple extra "t"s at the end of the links.  I fixed your sig for you...

-Rob A>

----------


## arsheesh

> No problem.  You had a couple extra "t"s at the end of the links.  I fixed your sig for you...
> 
> -Rob A>


Thanks RobA, much appreciated!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ramah

> Hi RobA, thanks for looking into this.  I've just attempted to implement your recommendations and I've found that while this fixes links to individual pages (in my sig it fixed the links to individual tutorials), for the "Finished Maps" and "Tutorials" search links this solution did not work so well: it instead linked to all of the places where I have posted a comment.  Any other ideas?
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


I think mine is doing the same. If I mouseover my link it has some code added that isn't in the signature where it says something like ".... 1&forumchoice=#91;]=36"  instead of:  "... 1&forumchoice[]=36" ... no idea if I've done something wrong or how to fix this. :S

----------

